# Good web hosting?



## Maggz (Jun 27, 2003)

Im going to be relaunching my websites and need a service with good storage, speed and FTP capability for a price I can afford preferably $6 or less a month. Its just for personal use and storage so it doesnt have to be too powerful. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Red Hat 

or apache


----------



## CrazyLilAznChik (May 25, 2007)

My hosting is with AnHosting... It's 6.95/mo but you can't pay it monthly so it comes up to about $80 or so for a year.. but I LOVE em..

I've got soo much space and bandwidth, their down time is very minimal.. I've only had it go down on me 3 times and all 3 times it was back up in 10-15mins. And the Domain is included with the price.

They only have one plan... but their parent company does have other plans.. I forget what their parent company is.. =oX (EDIT: It's Midphase)

But their customer service is amazing and they helped me with even the most minimal things. I give them a biiig thumbs up.. haha.

So there's my input on things. =oP

www.anhosting.com

I know you said nothing too powerful but I found the price pretty nice for what they have to offer.


----------



## brez (Aug 19, 2007)

Here ye are maggz.

5000Mb space
25000Mb Bandwidth
addon 20 Domains
20 Subdomains
Cpanel with Fantastico Just $2.99 Per Mth!

http://afreeweb.info/

EDIT: sorry that should read 250,000 Bandwidth!


----------



## ivenms (Sep 18, 2007)

You can find some great web hosting sites with real reviews on here: http://webmasters-forums.com/Web-Hosting-f-38.html


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

it's biased but my opinion says 1and1.com

havne't ever had the need to try anyone else. i think that says something.


----------



## ivenms (Sep 18, 2007)

Tact said:


> it's biased but my opinion says 1and1.com
> 
> havne't ever had the need to try anyone else. i think that says something.


See the reviews about the site on here: http://webmasters-forums.com/1and1com-t-811.html

I think you will change your mind after reading that.


----------



## Tact (Sep 9, 2002)

wow. interesting. and i think we have godaddy as our domain people too.  that's even scarrier cause i'm familiar with how evil domain buyers/sellers are. but i wish godaddy wasn't one of them. that's how i lost "animeleech.com" and had to get .net instead. i hate that business. they'll steal anything that was ever used ONCE and jack up the price if you don't renew it fast. >.<

anyway. that's a domain issue. regarding 1and1 hosting specifically, i too am one of the few that never really had to use their support. lol. 

the only type of hosting i'd ever be afriad of, are the ones that can steal your whole site if it becomes big enough and you can't do anything about it because it's in the EULA nbody ever reads. i imagine it would say something like "any thing you upload to our host becomes property of *us*". i have no idea if anyone does that, but that's the one i'd be deathly afraid of and would never wanna touch. lol


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

GoDaddy hands down. Cheapest plan for $4 a month.

https://www.godaddy.com/


----------



## Fred333 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would have to say that Bluehost gets my vote. Godaddy has been a little suspect in the past.


----------



## o.0 (Jan 8, 2005)

If all you are using it for is storage. I would suggest fateback.com Never had any down down on them. It works for my league page and I get tons of hits on there. Only thing you might have a problem with is you can only upload files 200k at a time. But I like it alot, and it a FREE (my fav part) lol


----------



## haswalt (Nov 22, 2004)

hello

good space low price


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Solved?

If your thread is solved, please mark it solved by clicking Mark Solved and Perform Action in the thread tools menu at the top of a thread.


----------



## shinyunicorns (Oct 4, 2007)

My friend does business with Netwire-solutions.com and he is very happy with them.


----------



## rideshowoff (Oct 19, 2007)

i wouldn't go with 1and1 they are really bad, i was with them for about a month and it was teriable, im using kylesite.net and they are great. If you ever need to upgrade anything like storage, bandwidth, ect. its really easy.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

If you don't need .Net try icdsoft.com. I used them for years before switching to a windows server. They are very inexpensive and have excellent customer support.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

rideshowoff said:


> i wouldn't go with 1and1 they are really bad, i was with them for about a month and it was teriable, im using kylesite.net and they are great. If you ever need to upgrade anything like storage, bandwidth, ect. its really easy.


Yep 1 And 1 is terrible.


----------



## TechHobbit (Jul 24, 2007)

I like Godaddy's plan too. It's reliable and cheap.

Yahoo offers webhosting for $7.77 per month. Their service is quite good too.


----------

